# midwest painting out having fun



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you driving or did you go to the track?


----------



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm the drive this my be way I work to much


----------



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)

Drivers opps


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool!

That is a pricey hobby. Why no logo on the car?

Edit: never mind I see it on the hood now.


----------



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)

Have a lot of great sponsors! When the sprayers are not running........ We out running this one


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

just way too cool.

Looks like a dirt track? Or is that just an optional delusion


----------



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)

No its on dirt Asphalt for getting to the track dirt is for racing


----------

